# Des mails dans MAIL qui ne veulent pas s'effacer???



## paupee (30 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai un petit problème dans mail. J'ai trois courriels envoyés par facebook qui refusent de s'effacer. Lorsque j'essaie de les faire disparaître, le message suivant s'affiche:

*Le message «xxx» na pas pu être déplacé vers la boîte aux lettres «Corbeille  xxx@xxx»
Une erreur sest produite lors du déplacement des messages vers la boîte aux lettres «Corbeille  xxx».*

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire comment faire pour les effacer? J'ai déjà essayé en me connectant directement sur la boîte mail depuis le net, mais ça veut pas effacer...

Merci d'avance!

Non, personne ! la mention "à lire avant de poster", dans le titre de cette annonce, signifie que tu dois la lire *avant* de créer ton topic. Tu l'aurais fait, tu aurais su dans quel forum tu pouvais obtenir des réponses à ta question !

On déménage ! Oupss... Un gros désolé, je suis pas encore au point avec les forums... Mais merci!


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2010)

bonjour

il y a déjà plein de sujets de ce genre


--
plein de facon de faire
tu fermes  la fenetre de previsu de mail ( cliquer sur la barre)
et là tu traites les 3 messages  SANS les ouvrir
( une chance sur 2 que ca marche)

une autre  technique classique
tu t'arranges pour que dans la bal concernée ( sans doute reception  compte A)
il ne reste QUE ces 3 messages

tu fermes Mail
dans le finder tu retrouves  la bal reception de ce compte
qui ne contiendra donc QUE ces 3 messages

tu les vires ( du mac)

tu vires aussi les caches mail

tu relances Mail

-
et tu peux aussi verifier que ce sont vraiment des vrais messages facebook
( ca sent bien le spam foireux en html)


----------

